# Rhinestone Transfer Order



## astrojean2 (Mar 12, 2014)

Is there anyone who would do a custom rhinestone transfer order on long island? I would like 50 pieces to start. I have the artwork to send if interested. Thank you!


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Astrojean:

I am not in long island, but I would be happy to take a shot at converting it into a rhinestone template in Corel. You can then have it cut and rhinestoned at a local store. I am new and need the practice (so no charge). If I can't do it, I will let you know immediately.

Wanne send me the image? My email addy is: [email protected]

Nadine


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

I am located in NJ and I have an automatic rhinestone machine and 90% of what I do is custom work. PM me.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

We are in China, we are focus on custom rhinestone transfers and we are using Korean rhinestones. If you would like to buy from China, pls contact us. Thanks!


----------



## astrojean2 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello,

Did you get my email?


----------



## astrojean2 (Mar 12, 2014)

n2mouse said:


> Hi Astrojean:
> 
> I am not in long island, but I would be happy to take a shot at converting it into a rhinestone template in Corel. You can then have it cut and rhinestoned at a local store. I am new and need the practice (so no charge). If I can't do it, I will let you know immediately.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for converting my image into a rhinestone template in Corel! You did an outstanding job! I really appreciate your help


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome, good luck!


----------



## montu (Mar 7, 2011)

Is there a rhinestone transfer company that gives quotes the same day for custom work?


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Montu:

We are not allowed to self-promote here, but if you are interested in a rhinestone quote, please feel free to send me the image to convert into rhinestones to the following email address: [email protected]

Depending on the complexity, I will respond within a day or two with a quote.

Nadine


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

montu said:


> Is there a rhinestone transfer company that gives quotes the same day for custom work?


Hi Montu,
We do custom rhinestone transfers. If u r still looking for supplier, pls feel free to contact us.
As the forum doesn't allow self-promotion, u can send me PM here or write me to [email protected] for detailed discussion.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I also do custom work.


----------



## nestum09 (Jun 27, 2015)

If I send u an image, can u do the template for me?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

nestum09 said:


> If I send u an image, can u do the template for me?


You can send me the image and i can see what i can do.
[email protected]


----------



## Zoey888 (Mar 19, 2014)

i am not in long island,but you may try send your image to [email protected]. it offer free custom design service.


----------



## awesomehoodie (Jul 9, 2015)

I wanted to know more to decide. Please inbox me


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Located in Brooklyn, I can do templates or transfers. Send your design to [email protected] for evaluation and quote. We do high quality stones and studs.


----------

